# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  FREE Cookbook !  StoneSoup Minimalist Home Cooking

## Justin Case

The Stonesoup cookbook (available as a free PDF download) breaks each of its recipes down to the minimal amount of ingredients, steps, and kitchen tools necessary. It's efficient cooking and eating at its best so that you don't end up resorting to eating out, which is costlier and most often less healthy. The cookbook covers snacks, soups, salads, and pastas all with a emphasis on balanced eating with a variety of creative spins.

FREE Download  (pdf)
http://thestonesoup.com/blog/images/..._ecookbook.pdf

----------


## canid

nice, and i love the name.

----------


## Rick

Thank you, sir. One more in the list of many.

----------


## woodsman86

Good deal! Thanks

----------


## crashdive123

Looks pretty good.  Nice find.

----------

